# Happy B-Day Barren Realms 007



## samuel-a (Apr 23, 2011)

Well... i know you are probably not having one of your best birthdays...
Looking at the positive side, you get to keep all of your stuff, so this is one great present to receive...

Looking with a wider perspective, belonging are just stuff and i hope you won't need to confront any burglar on your night watch, your life worth hack of a lot more.
I personally think that the best option is to insure your property and belonging, over here even self defense killings/injuries, in most cases will end up with you in jail rather then the perpetrator.

Anyways... I wish you a happy birth day and all the best, you are one of the best flaws i know over here and very helpful kinda guy.


----------



## joem (Apr 23, 2011)

I enjoy you too, so keep around this place.
Have a great day and a better cake.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Sam and Joe. I appreciate the early Birthday greetings. 

No worries tho I am not going to do anything stupid. Material things are not worth loosing a life over or taking a life for. Besides these things were paid for many many years ago and cost me virtually nothing when I aquired them. It is the principle of thing that I hate with a passion when someone takes something that is not thiers at thier own free will because that are too lazy to go out and build something on thier own or work for what they need. That is just one of my pet peas.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## joem (Apr 23, 2011)

Alright Harold this ones all yours now.


----------



## glondor (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday double oh seven. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Richard36 (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy B-Day Barren Realms! May you have many more!
Stay around, it would be tragic to lose you. 

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 23, 2011)

happy bday... try not to kill anybody! :lol:


----------



## Emmjae (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope you try and have a Happy Birthday Frank. Don't let this incident get the better of you. Trust me, it's not worth the aggravation. I'm a firm believer in what goes around, comes around. It hasn't let me down yet. 


Mike


----------



## Claudie (Apr 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 23, 2011)

> Alright Harold this ones all yours now.


 
I knew it has been quiet for some reason Harold hasn't even had to threaten me lately. Must be the company I have been keeping. 8) 



> Happy Birthday double oh seven. Hope you have a great day.



Thank you sir. Maybe I will get a special present from the wife. :twisted: 



> Happy B-Day Barren Realms! May you have many more!
> Stay around, it would be tragic to lose you.
> 
> Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".



Thanks Rick, no worries I'm not going any where. I didn't even go up to the shop to check on it today, that's how much it is bothering me now. I'm over it. I figure it was some kids screwing around. Maybe I'll go up there tomorrow and look around if I feel like it.




> happy bday... try not to kill anybody! :lol:



I can't get in trouble like that, I need to stay around and make sure you do good in school and not try to process anything for a couple more years.  




> Hope you try and have a Happy Birthday Frank. Don't let this incident get the better of you. Trust me, it's not worth the aggravation. I'm a firm believer in what goes around, comes around. It hasn't let me down yet.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike,

You are correct in that statement. I had a girl I trained as my lead elecrician and got her electrical license for her and kept her out of jail on DUI's for 2 years. When the trade centers got bombed the first time work went to nill. She took about $4,000 worth of tools that I couldn't prove and told all of my customers that I was no longer in buisness. She lives in a trailor park now from what I understand and I bought a new house since then. Patience is a virtue. 8) 

Ya'll know how to lift a guy's spirit up. Thanks every one. I feel the love.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 24, 2011)

joem said:


> Alright Harold this ones all yours now.


Chuckle!

If only I knew what to do with it!

I've been busy---didn't realize Barren was getting older. 

Hope it was a happy one!

H


----------



## machiavelli976 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow ! 
Happy Birthday Sir !  
If I should know about that , I'd rather post that joke here instead via p.m. 
Don't let that story bring you down, life is much more than that. On the other hand , keep an eye open , 'cause bad times are coming .
I remember someone made a custom to steal my hens from backyard by night. 
I've solved the problem hanging some kind of chinese fire crackers (those you have to pull a yarn to ignite) between the hen-coop and its door.
That scares like hell the burglars and some chickens lay premature , but was very effective.
I wish i could shot on camera the moment to post it on youtube :mrgreen: .


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2011)

Now you didn't REALLY think I was going to sit this one out,did you?!?!
My feelings have not changed,however I am not that much of an ass,to not reply here.So Happy Birthday......and Happy Easter! Regardless of what is going on between us,you are still a very nice guy.


Barren Realms 007 said:


> I knew it has been quiet for some reason Harold hasn't even had to threaten me lately. Must be the company I have been keeping.


Now you know that's true,cause you were hanging around me most of the time!(Love ya Harold)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

mic said:


> Now you didn't REALLY think I was going to sit this one out,did you?!?!
> My feelings have not changed,however I am not that much of an ass,to not reply here.So Happy Birthday......and Happy Easter! Regardless of what is going on between us,you are still a very nice guy.
> 
> 
> ...



8) Thanks mic, gretings appreciated. Even with what has happend I don't think of you as an ass.


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy birthday;;; Frank :lol:  

I will let you know when Zack from E-Scrap plus is comming down..


paul


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

trashmaster said:


> Happy birthday;;; Frank :lol:
> 
> I will let you know when Zack from E-Scrap plus is comming down..
> 
> ...



Thanks for the wishes Paul, I will be looking forward to the trip.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy birthday Barren. 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Bday!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks very much guy's. 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 24, 2011)

joem said:


> Alright Harold this ones all yours now.


Well, now that I've been prodded appropriately, I guess I should comment.  

A pet _peeve_ of mine is those that use sayings improperly. :lol: 

I know Barren will take this in the way it's intended----

I'd love to be introduced to some of your pet peas. Most guys eat 'em instead of turn them in to pets. :shock: 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > Alright Harold this ones all yours now.
> ...



8) I like that. And would be honored for that to take place in this thread if any one want's to address this issue.

I would also like it to be known and some will find out in time to come. That everyone of you have made this one of the best Birthdays I have had in many years. To be able to count all of you like family means the world to me and I want to thank everyone of you from the depth's of my heart.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Oz (Apr 24, 2011)

I am a bit late to the party but happy birthday Barren!

Just as odd as pet peas, people used to keep “pet rocks”. Bet they don't eat them!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I want to thank everyone of you from the depth's of my heart.


I am sure you will have a some more coming in the next few days,as some people are able to get on everyday,especially with easter and all.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 24, 2011)

Oz said:


> I am a bit late to the party but happy birthday Barren!
> 
> Just as odd as pet peas, people used to keep “pet rocks”. Bet they don't eat them!



Things get to much worse and they'll be adding them to the soup.


----------



## Jimmi_p (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy belated birthday guy! Hope it turned out to be a good one.


----------



## Oz (Apr 26, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> > Just as odd as pet peas, people used to keep “pet rocks”. Bet they don't eat them!
> ...


So you know the story of Stone Soup!

Stone Soup is an old folk story in which hungry strangers persuade local people of a town to give them food. It is usually told as a lesson in cooperation, especially amid scarcity.

Some travellers come to a village, carrying nothing more than an empty cooking pot. Upon their arrival, the villagers are unwilling to share any of their food stores with the hungry travellers. The travellers fill the pot with water, drop a large stone in it, and place it over a fire in the village square. One of the villagers becomes curious and asks what they are doing. The travellers answer that they are making "stone soup", which tastes wonderful, although it still needs a little bit of garnish to improve the flavor, which they are missing. The villager does not mind parting with just a little bit of carrot to help them out, so it gets added to the soup. Another villager walks by, inquiring about the pot, and the travellers again mention their stone soup which has not reached its full potential yet. The villager hands them a little bit of seasoning to help them out. More and more villagers walk by, each adding another ingredient. Finally, a delicious and nourishing pot of soup is enjoyed by all.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2011)

Geees OZ. I thought I was the only one that retained information like that.I know a lot of stories about,the origins of saying that we have today.


----------



## Oz (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a reason it has stuck in my mind so, but what I posted was cut from Wiki to save typing. I had learned the story from a Hobo I met while jumping rail cars to get from point A to B. We were eating a soup very similar to the story, but minus the rock. 

There was a small group of us just off the tracks by a fire. None of us had what you would call dinner with us that evening but one guy was getting ready to fix a dry pack of noodles with a bit of water. Another guy had a partial can of spam that was diced and added, still another had some spuds. Some wild onions and carrots were foraged from the side of the tracks, salt, pepper, and light garlic. And it was dinner.

One of the best meals I’ve ever had! Not because of the food, but the fellowship. 

This was many years ago, and I have many fond memories of meals like that sitting by a fire among strangers that had little to share, but did none the less. I fear however that society has changed since then. With what is going on in the world these days’ people will likely need to relearn such cooperation to meet a common need, instead of being so filled with greed.


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 26, 2011)

happy belated birthday barren. hope you have a super year. Jim :mrgreen:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,Barren Realms 007!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...

Eat a big cake,drink a big bottle of whisky and make love to a pretty woman.

Congratulations!!!!!

Manuel


----------



## Lou (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday. Pretty hard to outdo Manuel on best wishes.

Needless to say, I'm moving down to Mexico. :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Frank.


----------



## shyknee (Apr 27, 2011)

better late than not at all, happy birthday Barren


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the whishes. They are always better late than never. :mrgreen: 

Internet has been out since Tuesday because of the storms that blew thru the area. But I'm back up now.

Juan, Got the cake, a bottle of Jack Daniel's and the pretty woman. 8)


----------



## Shor (Apr 29, 2011)

Your a good man Frank and we have been lucky to have you here on the forum. Happy birthday and many more to come. 

Meow.....


----------

